# Mon iPod nano 5e génération ne s'allume plus



## Crazypocky355 (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
Il y a à-peu-près 6 mois de ça, mon iPod nano 5e génération (avec la caméra) ne s'allumait plus. Déprimée, j'ai tout fait pour essayer de le rallumer, essayer de le passer en disk mode, le brancher dans le PC, le laisser charger une nuit entière... rien. Il est mourru. 
Quand je le branche dans le PC, il n'est même pas détecté. Et quand je le laisse charger toute la nuit, il ne fait rien d'autre qu'être bouillant. 
C'est nul, j'avais toutes les vidéos de mon secondaire là-dessus... Est-ce que y'a un moyen de récupérer ce qu'il y a dedans??? Et quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi il ne fonctionne plus du jour au lendemain comme ça? Après tout, il était en bonne santé et n'avait aucun problème de batterie..


----------

